# Who is having GPS issues today? Post here (not limited to jb users)



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

So it seems like the location for many on jelly bean seems to show a bit west, overall, but what's interesting is that some of us have reverted back to our backups and some have even tried the stock image, with the same exact results. Me included.

So i figured, it would be a decent idea to post up and see who is having issues with their GPS lock not being accurate today, such as off to the west or just simply not getting a lock.

Post up the rom you are using and what the issue you're having is, and where you are located.

I tried AOKP b40, and jelly bean by jdk

EDIT: I'm on the east coast, NY


----------



## Zooks64 (Jun 28, 2012)

Stock ICS Nexus having GPS issue today as well. You can report location issues by long pressing on the blue triangle.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

solar flares


----------



## KJW979 (Oct 31, 2011)

My GPS was off, had me slightly west of my location, using navigation every time I passed a side road it would recalculate my route because navigation thought I was on road cursor crossed. Running vicious v2 JB with Franco 210 kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow that's strange. Same here mine has me exactly west of my actual location.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snipes0310 (Oct 17, 2011)

I am (see other thread with agps topic) too. Are we all US east coast or is this nationwide?


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

east coast here


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

I am in New Mexico with the same issues so it doesn't seem to be geographically related.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Having same issue. Tried removing the map.apk and installing the play satire version too. Still shows me exactly west of my actual location.

I assume there are GPS satellite issues today. Atmosphere stuff I guess.

Nashville, TN


----------



## snipes0310 (Oct 17, 2011)

must be the invasion; we are getting close to independence day; I guess Will Smith is going to have to get involved to fix our GPS....


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Same here, tested on both ICS and JB, to the west

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## presb4 (Jun 30, 2012)

Running Jakeday's JB 4.1 v3 Rom with stock kernel. No issues here other than it took a very long time to get lock, like 5 mins. But once it did navigation worked just fine with no issues. I'm in Prudhoe Bay, AK.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Did jb when first dropped back on aokp 40. Zooming in shows I'm of the interstate Hershey pa currently














Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

mcp770 said:


> solar flares


Just checked solar levels are within the normal.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Happened to me a few hours ago to.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dehelflix (Dec 31, 2011)

Drove from Vermont to Pennsylvania today and my gps was periodically going nuts, always off to the west. Good thing I know the route by heart as the directions were constantly rerouting. I assumed it was because of jelly bean interesting that everyone is having this issue


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I've been having major GPS issues all week, maybe longer. I get stuck with "follow the route" for 10-20 minutes before it locks on. Tried all the fix apps, that one code change that a user posted here, zero improvement. Really disheartening.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Just got one accurate lock out of four. Wish someone had an older apk to try out.


----------



## bencozzy (Dec 26, 2011)

My dedicated GPS garmin is off of way points by 120 meters. I'll check my other navi system later.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Scratch what I just said then.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

DR3W5K1 said:


> Just checked solar levels are within the normal.


That's what they want us to think


----------



## MoNsTeReNeRgY22 (Sep 25, 2011)

Mine thought I was a good half a mile or so further then I really was earlier. Flashes the optimal gps config and was finally able to get a good lock Jb.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Mine was off to the west too. I'm pretty sure it's not a jb thing, my wife's stratosphere was doing the exact same thing.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

bencozzy said:


> My dedicated GPS garmin is off of way points by 120 meters. I'll check my other navi system later.


I know Google's announcements this week were amazing but I didn't realize they were earth-moving. Sounds like Google knocked the planet out of alignment.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

MoNsTeReNeRgY22 said:


> Mine thought I was a good half a mile or so further then I really was earlier. Flashes the optimal gps config and was finally able to get a good lock Jb.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Really? Damn. Flashing that didn't do jack for my gps signal at all.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I am apparently in the San Francisco bay. Thought there would be more sun..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wooggie (Feb 26, 2012)

Wonder if it has to do with the extra second we are getting tonight. They may have adjusted the satellites to account for it.


----------



## fortune730 (Aug 24, 2011)

This is absolutely crazy! I flashed and reflashed for hours and this is happening to everybody!


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

my is way off, I have been on 3 different ICS roms today...


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm about a block off to the west. JB Vicious V2/Trinity JB12.


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm also showing maybe half a mile west of where I'm at (I'm running JB). My wife has my old Thunderbolt and my son has a Maxx and both of them are spot on.

Edit: I replaced the gps.conf file found in system/ect folder with this http://www.mediafire.com/?icc8d2hzg25w8os which is the file from ICS, set the permissions, rebooted and now I'm spot on, no more showing me west of where I'm at.


----------



## jpd5150 (May 4, 2012)

wooggie said:


> Wonder if it has to do with the extra second we are getting tonight. They may have adjusted the satellites to account for it.


people over at xda are saying that second is the problem. Once adjusted locks on perfect.


----------



## stalls (Aug 25, 2011)

I cleared my data for google maps in titanium backup now mine works perfect

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## desertboy (Jan 16, 2012)

abqnm said:


> I am in New Mexico with the same issues so it doesn't seem to be geographically related.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


+1

Using vicious port of JB,V3.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Having done nothing different mine is back to normal now. Must have been that extra second. Seems like a small amount but when you are calculating distance from low earth orbit I guess it really matters.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Leap second went by, now GPs is spot on, funny...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

bp328i said:


> I'm also showing maybe half a mile west of where I'm at (I'm running JB). My wife has my old Thunderbolt and my son has a Maxx and both of them are spot on.
> 
> Edit: I replaced the gps.conf file found in system/ect folder with this http://www.mediafire.com/?icc8d2hzg25w8os which is the file from ICS, set the permissions, rebooted and now I'm spot on, no more showing me west of where I'm at.


I'll try this, thanks.

EDIT: Works great!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Make sure that your GPS is correct before you do that, mine corrected after the leap second

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

Just to updatet the thread. My GPS seems normal again.


----------

